# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Πιγκουινάκια με σκαρθάκι

## dxr-halk

Καλησπέρα για μια ακόμα φορά. Μου χάρισε ένας φίλος ένα σκαρθάκι αρσενικό. Θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα αν το βάλω στο ίδιο κλουβί με τα δύο θυληκά πιγκουινάκια που έχω? Οι διαστάσεις του κλουβιού είναι 40*28*48cm.

----------


## mitsman

Το κλουβι ειναι ηδη μικρο... μην τα βαλεις εκει...
τσεκαρε αν το πουλακι φοραει δαχτυλιδι κλειστου τυπου.... αν δεν φοραει ασε το στην φυση να παει εκει που ανηκει!

----------


## Efthimis98

Το κλουβι οντως ειναι μικρο!
Επισης δες το και διατροφικα,το σκαρθι τρωει διαφορετικο μειγμα σπορων απο οτι τα Java Sparrow.....

Τα σκαρθια υπαρχουν και αγρια στην Ελληνικη φυση;

----------


## mitsman

> Το κλουβι οντως ειναι μικρο!
> Επισης δες το και διατροφικα,το σκαρθι τρωει διαφορετικο μειγμα σπορων απο οτι τα Java Sparrow.....
> 
> Τα σκαρθια υπαρχουν και αγρια στην Ελληνικη φυση;


 βρε συ θα μας τρελανεις???? ολοκληρο αρθρο εχεις ανεβασει... ναι... υπαρχουν στην ελληνικη φυση.... σημερα μαλιστα ανακαλυψα ενα φυτο που τρωνε!

----------


## xarhs

ειναι απο τα πιο ηρεμα πουλιά που εξοικεινονται με τον ανθρωπο  πολυ ευκολα...........
ναι ευθυμη κυκλοφορουν ελευθερα και κελαηδανε λες και γυριζεις πισω σε Fast forward μια ταινια...........
εγω ειχα ενα και καθοταν στο χερι μου......... πιασμενο!!!!!
μεχρι που μια γατα το τσακωσε.....

----------


## οδυσσέας

> .... σημερα μαλιστα ανακαλυψα ενα φυτο που τρωνε!


και δεν ανεβασες φωτογραφια Διατροφή Ιθαγενών στη φύση. να το δουμε και εμεις? ::   :Fighting0029:   ::

----------


## mitsman

Ημουν με το αυτοκινητο οταν περασα και ειδα παρα μα παρα πολλα σκαρθακια και σηκωθηκαν απο αυτα τα φυτα... μιλαμε πανω απο 100 πουλια..... θα παω συντομα εκει να το βγαλω φωτογραφιες...ισως πετυχω και τα πουλια!

----------


## Efthimis98

> βρε συ θα μας τρελανεις???? ολοκληρο αρθρο εχεις ανεβασει... ναι... υπαρχουν στην ελληνικη φυση.... σημερα μαλιστα ανακαλυψα ενα φυτο που τρωνε!


Δεν εχω πετυχει ποτε ομως...
Συνηθως στο χωριο μου πετυχαινω chaffinch νομιζω λεγονται (ή αλλιως bull finch...) ... και καρδερινες...
Ειναι πραγματικα τελειο να βλεπεις τις καρδερινες να πετανε ελευθερες με τα εντονα χρωματα τους και το υπεροχο και ευχαριστω κελαηδισμα τους!  :Happy: 

Βεβαια κοτσυφια,παπαδιτσες,καλογε  ροι κ.α υπαρχουν....ειναι εκπληκτικο να τα παρακολουθεις!  :Happy: 

Και για πες μας,τι φυτο ειναι να μαθαινουμε....;;;  :winky:

----------


## jk21

chaffinch ο σπινος 

και 

bullfinch  ο πυρουλας

----------


## Efthimis98

Ok...σε ευχαριστω Δημητρη,τα ξεκαθαρισα..
Τλεικα chaffinch ειναι...

----------


## xarhs

σπινος ειναι ευθυμη με λατινικο ονομα fringilla coelebs  αν σε ενδιαφερει

----------


## Efthimis98

> σπινος ειναι ευθυμη με λατινικο ονομα fringilla coelebs  αν σε ενδιαφερει


Από ότι βλέπω σου αρέσουν...
Έχεις γεμίσει την υπογραφή σου και το avatar σου.......χαχαχαχ.......  :Happy:   :Anim 63:

----------


## xarhs

μονο μου αρεσουν................................... πως με καταλαβαινεις!!!!!!!

----------


## Chopper

Εδώ βρήκα μερικές πληροφορίες: http://katakali.net/drupal/?q=odika/skarthi&page=7
Αυτό είναι?
Είναι πάντως πολύ όμορφο αλλά εφόσον ζεί στην Ελληνική φύση δέν είναι για κλουβί!

----------


## dxr-halk

Έχω ένα ευχάριστο κι ένα δυσάρεστο νέο. Το σκαρθάκι το άφησα ελεύθερο.  ::  Το δυσάρεστο είναι ότι έχασα το κινητό μου.  :Fighting0015:

----------


## lagreco69

Χαιρομαι πολυ με την κινηση σου!!! Πανο και λυπαμαι για το κινητο σου.

----------


## dxr-halk

Το θέμα δεν είναι το τηλέφωνο όσο ότι έβγαλα βίντεο όταν το άφησα κι άλλο ένα για άλλη ενότητα με το σκύλο να τσακώνεται με τον κόκορα.... Ήθελα να τα ανεβάσω!  ::

----------


## οδυσσέας

μην σε απασχολει που δεν ανεβασες το βιντεο αρκει η πραξη που εκανες. :Happy0159:

----------

